# Do you need a laugh today?



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you need a laugh today? If so check this out on Reddit:

r/huskytantrums

Have fun! Then go back to enjoying your poodle.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh! Based on the clip of the dog in the bathtub, I think Mia dreams in Husky.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Haha, right. The bathtub Husky was really funny.


----------

